# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry thread.....as I go  :)

## ricstew

Started today.....ripped off some what I discovered to be tilux.......and under the tilux is more asbestos. I am dealing with it appropriately but have a few more sheets to get rid of. I can only do weekends a bit at a time. I will need to batten out the walls to apply villaboard....so how do I attatch the battens to the asbestos sheeting that I dont want to remove......or should I rip it all out? The old boy is having a fit  :Smilie:  
Plan B......take out all the asbestos....far easier to find the studs  :Smilie:  
cheers
Jan

----------


## ricstew

weekend 2......laundry tub is out and the tap capped so I can still use the washing mahine. The plumbing is not central to the wall I want to use with cabinetry ........hummmph. Continuing with the demo part today.....2" nails must have been very very cheap  :Frown:

----------


## OBBob

Everyone seems to think demolition is fun ... I find it painful.  All the best with it.

----------


## ricstew

Not fun at all Bob......dirty and exhausting  :Frown:  ............YAYAY! walls down.......

----------

